# 32 inch Westinghouse LCD



## leonscott92 (Jun 27, 2015)

My girlfriend and I were given a 32 inch Westinghouse LCD for free. Well everything seemed to work fine at first but then the display looked great and everything. Well after approx. 20-30 minutes the display fades and gets darker than what it should and also everything has a red tint to It. I want to repair it myself because I don't have the money to pay for it to be fixed. d


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Consumer Reports rated Westington TVs as one of the most unreliable.
I know that does not help except maybe dont pay to have it repaired,something else might go next


----------



## leonscott92 (Jun 27, 2015)

I ain't too worried about paying to get it fixed. Was going to do it myself if it was a simple repair. The TV was given to my girlfriend and I so I ain't too worried about it.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

just doing some guessing of the easy things it could be
....is there a 'power saving' setting or another setting that may be doing it on the TV?
does it go dark exactly at the same time interval every time?, say 15 minutes


----------



## leonscott92 (Jun 27, 2015)

It does do it almost the same time every time. I just scrolled through each option on the menu and don't see anything. Although there are a couple sub menu's that it won't let me choose for some reason.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Again, i am guessing what no cost ideas may work...unless it is a serious problem

If it is a setting, perhaps you can reset your Westingtonhouse TV back to factory

Instructions:[ NOT SURE if the following is applicable to your model Westinghouse TV]:

1...Use the remote that came with your Westinghouse TV, and press the "Menu" button. The TV screen will display the menu options labeled "Video," "Display," TV," "Audio," Power" and "Settings."

2...Scroll through the options listed on the on-screen display, and select "Settings." The following options will appear from within the "Settings" section: "Language," "OSD Timeout," "Transparency," "Timezone," "Quick Install Matrix," "System Info" and "Factory Reset."

3...Select the "Factory Reset" option from the options list. According to the Westinghouse user's manual, the factory reset "resets all OSD menu settings (except parental controls) of the high-definition TV back to the factory defaults."

the above is from:
http://www.ehow.com/how_6982019_reset-westinghouse-tv.html


----------



## leonscott92 (Jun 27, 2015)

I have factory reset the TV a couple days ago in hopes that would work. But unfortunately it didn't.... Everything else I've seen online leads to either replacing the LVDS cable or the T-CON board.


----------

